# Halt den Fingen nach oben



## DuBist

Muy buenas,

Si a alguien le es posible me gustaría que por favor me tradujera al castellano las tres frases siguientes (en particular la primera de ellas):

Halt den Fingen nach oben.

Warts nur ab bis du nach Hause kommst.
(Ãœbrigens schicke mir mal das Datum und die Uhrzeit vom Flughafen)

Saludos, y gracias a todos de antemano.

PD.- El carácter extraño que aparece es que no se cual puede ser en la realidad, lo siento.


----------



## Sidjanga

¿No será una (mala) traducción al alemán de otro idioma?

Es que realmente no le encuentro mucho sentido a la primera frase en este contexto.
Literalmente sería: _"Levantá/mantené levantado el dedo._" 
¿No hay algún dicho en inglés con sentido de "no te desanimes/suerte"? ¿Thumbs up? (?).

_ Warts nur ab bis du nach Hause kommst._: (Tan sólo) esperá a/hasta que llegues a casa.

_ (*Ü*brigens schicke mir mal das Datum und die Uhrzeit vom Flughafen _[no suena natural: mejor "Ankunftsdatum und -zeit / Tag/Datum und Zeit, zu denen du am Flughafen ankommst(?)/landest/losfliegst]_:_ 
Por cierto, cuando puedas, mandame la fecha y hora a la que llegás al aeropuerto/aterrizás(?)/a la que sale el vuelo(?).

Bueno, espero te sirva. Ya lo podrás interpretar mejor por el contexto.


----------



## DuBist

Hola Sigianga.

Muchas gracias por tu traducción. 

Jeje, te aseguro que esas tres frases en alemán no son una mala traducción desde otro idioma. Están escritas por un nativo alemán, con mas de 40 años sobre sus espaldas, jajaja. De la región de Baden-Württemberg  (Stuttgart), por si es relevante.

La primera frase ni por el contexto... Eso de levantar o mantener levantado el dedo, salvo que sea una expresión alemana que quiera decir algo... no viene a cuento.

La tercera, pues si, yo voy a Alemania en breve y tiene su lógica que me pida la fecha y hora a la que llega el vuelo, para ir a recogerme .

Se trata de un amigo alemán que me escribe, intenta, escribir cosas en castellano pero otras directamente me las pone en alemán, para que compartamos sufrimiento, me dice jaja.


----------



## heidita

Dubist: ¿puedes poner las frases anteriores? 

_Halt den Finger nach oben_ puede tener algo que ver con la llegada al aeropuerto.


----------



## DuBist

Si, claro, ahí esta:

Schreibe dir sobald ich etwas mehr Zeit habe. Muß heute und morgen noch Zeug aus Esslingen transportieren, am Donnerstag nach Wiesbaden und Frankfurt und zwischendurch schreibe ich noch Faxe und Briefe mit der neuen Adresse, Mülleimer besorgen und lauter so Zeug.

Esta parrafada ya me la tradujo amablemente elroy, significa:

Te escribo en cuanto tenga algo más de tiempo. Hoy y mañana tengo que transportar cosas desde Esslingen, y el jueves tengo que ir a Wiesbaden y Frankfurt. Mientras tanto escribo faxes y cartas con la nueva dirección, (y tengo que) comprarme un cubo de basura y cosas así.

Lo inmediatamente siguiente a ese párrafo es ya la frase Halt den Fingen nach oben

Muchas gracias.


----------



## heidita

Pues ni con el contexto, ni idea.


----------



## Soulcruz

Halt den Fingen nach oben, a mi entender significa que mantenga el pulgar hacia arriba, (Halt es imperativo, por lo cual me imagino que va dirigido a tí) como símbolo de que todo va a salir bien (en el contexto, por tu cercano viaje, podría ser).... Si a mano gira, y el pulgar apunta hacia abajo, es símbolo de que algo no está bien.


----------



## heidita

¡¡Para que se vea que con muchas opiniones a veces se llega a la verdad!

Estoy de acuerdo contigo, soul. Vaya idea más buena. Sin embargo un suspenso para el amigo alemán. Ya que debió decir "Daumen". ¡¡Ni siquiera he pensado en pulgar!!


----------



## DuBist

Efectivamente, he consultado con el padre de la frase y la explicación que me ha dado es esa de mantener el pulgar hacia arriba, formando el signo internacional de "Ok", "Todo bien", etc.

Muchas gracias a todos. Saludos.


----------

